# 12" Dovetail Jig



## wm460 (Feb 12, 2012)

Good Morning,

I am wondering if you can help a Aussie?
I bought a 12" Dovetail Jig a long time ago and never used it, now when I tried , I cant work out how to use it .
The company I bought it from was sold a long gone, and the new owners are not able to help.

The jig was a generic one at the time.

Are you able to help me with the set of this Jig?

Kind Regards,
Mark.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Mark have a look at this video it may be of help to you.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgb_gS_bOW0


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Mark,

That is a common clone jig with many brands...

If the video does not help, we have the manual in our library.

Here is one I have on file..


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

I agree with James. The manual should provide the information you are looking for.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

It looks just like one they sell at Harbor Freight in the US. The website has a user manual you can download.


----------



## oldwoodenshoe (Nov 28, 2011)

It looks very similar to this one from Rockler. 
Rockler's Complete Dovetail Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Here are the instructions for it.
http://go.rockler.com/tech/22818-Dovetail-Jig-Instructions.pdf

Glenn


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

Here is the HF manual


----------



## AussieFrankSpencer (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi Mark,

I just bought a Jig today which looks remarkably like the one on your package. The makers are called Beladonia Tools, check them out, they have a video on how to use it and you can find them on Youtube. Cheers. The site is benchstandard dot com

Ron


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

AussieFrankSpencer said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I just bought a Jig today which looks remarkably like the one on your package. The makers are called Beladonia Tools, check them out, they have a video on how to use it and you can find them on Youtube. Cheers. The site is benchstandard dot com
> 
> Ron



Yes, Ron. 

just another copy. Use any of the manuals in this thread.....


----------

